
Can you learn to code in a college Computer Science program with a Chromebook? - KevinCTofel
https://www.aboutchromebooks.com/news/can-you-learn-to-code-in-a-college-computer-science-program-with-a-chromebook/
======
rvz
TLDR: Yes, if you dare to live dangerously and sacrifice convenience.

